# Greetings



## zaVaper (13/2/14)

Howzit,

New member here, time for a quick intro!

Started full time vaping in December, what a great product, haven't touched an analogue since!, well besides a tasty Cuban on new years eve.

Keep on Vaping!

Cheers,
ZaVaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Warm welcome zaVaper

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaVaper (13/2/14)

Thanks Johan, I see you @ 1.5 weeks, not bad.

Some insight from my experience.

Allow yourself to vape like a train, later on you can slow down.
Vape lower nic at night if you got it, it will help with the sleep.
You will feel some withdrawl, this is from MAOI (read this) and you probably 99% over it allready.

Detox.... your'e going to be flushing out the built up junk from your old habit, symptoms vary, most common is the quitzits, don't stress about it, it's a method your body uses to purge stuff it can't process via the normal filtration methods. Another common symptom is mouth ulcers, just up your vitamins and drink plenty of water.
To each his own, i.e. do what works for you!

More on MAOI:
Nicotine, a substance frequently implicated in tobacco addiction, has been shown to have "relatively weak" addictive properties when administered alone. The addictive potential increases dramatically after co-administration of an MAOI, which specifically causes sensitization of the locomotor response in rats, a measure of addictive potential. This may be reflected in the difficulty of smoking cessation, as tobacco contains naturally-occurring MAOI compounds in addition to the nicotine. (from wikipedia)


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Thanks, think I'm lucky nothing you mentioned happened to me yet apart from trying to ignite my pv with a zippo. Already dropped my nic level to 20mg. Next week I'l go down to 18. Vape currently 4.5ml max per day.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Most welcome @zaVaper. Browse around and if you have questions, ask away. Happy vaping.


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Sup @zaVaper .


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Welcome @zaVaper .


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Welcome! - Sheesh 227 members - when I joined there were 5 - of which 3 was staff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

zaVaper said:


> Thanks Johan, I see you @ 1.5 weeks, not bad.
> 
> Some insight from my experience.
> 
> ...




Welcome @zaVaper and congrats on giving up smoking. Found your post really interesting. Thanks. I also have found that vaping interfered with my sleep. Moreso in recent times since i got my dripper. So now i dont drip in the evenings  i also try vape less as night. 

Was interested to hear about the MAOI. Never heard of that before. Amazing that it exists in tobacco. Along with so many other things. 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

Welcome @zaVaper


----------



## shabbar (14/2/14)

Welcome @zaVaper 

happy vaping


----------

